# Another trade coming!!!



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

Guys, read this. http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/celtics.bg?articleid=349
It surely means that Ainge is trying to get Brent Barry. No doubt about it.
Also, he might want to get Erick Dampier. What do you think about him?

By the way, if we trade Mills, do we still get MLE for next season?


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Very interesting. I'm just trying to think of whom Ainge might want. It will be very exciting in the next week.


----------



## jbs (May 4, 2003)

Whatever you think about Ainge there certainly always is action around him.
This season seems to be awash so he might as well do some more trading.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

L.A. Clippers trades: PF Elton Brand (20.1 ppg, 12.0 rpg, 3.7 apg in 38.6 minutes) 
L.A. Clippers receives: PF Chris Mills (20.1 ppg, 12.0 rpg, 3.7 apg in 38.6 minutes) 
SF Ricky Davis (13.7 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 3.6 apg in 31.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -6.4 ppg, -7.1 rpg, and -0.1 apg. 

Boston trades: PF Chris Mills (20.1 ppg, 12.0 rpg, 3.7 apg in 38.6 minutes) 
SF Ricky Davis (13.7 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 3.6 apg in 31.4 minutes) 
Boston receives: PF Elton Brand (20.1 ppg, 12.0 rpg, 3.7 apg in 34 games)


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> L.A. Clippers trades: PF Elton Brand (20.1 ppg, 12.0 rpg, 3.7 apg in 38.6 minutes)
> L.A. Clippers receives: PF Chris Mills (20.1 ppg, 12.0 rpg, 3.7 apg in 38.6 minutes)
> SF Ricky Davis (13.7 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 3.6 apg in 31.4 minutes)
> ...


Can you please explain to me why the hell L.A. would do this trade?


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I am only prepared to use Mills expiring contract for a player who is a long term solution! Someone who is still going to help this team 5 years from now and not just this year. Everybody can see where we need some more help but I don’t want to make a trade for a player that is not going to be a really big improvement over our rookies! In that case I would rather give our rookies a chance (Hunter at PF and Banks at PG), see how good they can really be and go after someone in the offseason!

On the other hand, like Ainge said, some teams are willing to give good players in return for expiring contract! If we can get a good player back then I am all for it. 
And with the deadline coming closer and closer some teams are going to get desperate! We are in a position where we can take advantage of that, I just hope Ainge can make something work.

I took a look around the league to see who can we get in return and here are some names I found (I don’t think that all of these are good for us, some of them are there just because it works under the CBA and we get back a PF and PG):

*Mills for Mohammed+Vaughn (ATL)* - I don’t think this helps us much and I think we can get more for Mills contract than this.
*Mills for Crawford and Fizer (CHI)* - Crawford will probably demand too much money next season, so it is not a long term solution. Plus if Banks is our PG of the future…
*Mills for Najera, Best + something (DAL)* – doesn’t work under the CBA, but I like Najera and Best would be a useful addition.
*Mills for Pollard and Anderson (IND)* – Both could help but they are not long term solutions.
*Mills for Swift and Watson (MEM)* – I know it wont happen but this would be great for the Celtics.
*Mills for Wright (MEM)* – Again, I don’t think West would do this, cause Wright is the only center he has, but I put it up anyway.
*Mills for J.Smith and E.Strickland (MIL)* – I don’t like the deal much. But it works under the CBA and we get a PF and PG in return.
*Mills for Ervin Johnson and Hudson (MIN)* – I don’t like the deal much. But it works under the CBA and we get a C/PF and PG in return.
*Mills for Howard and Lue (ORL)* – This would be the worst trade in Celtics history!
*Mills for Snow and Dalambert (PHI)* – Wont happen. I like Dalambert but Snow isn’t the running PG we need.
*Mills for M.Rose+filler (SAS)* – Rose is a nice player but he has a long contract.

The player I would like to get (and 90% of the league too) is Dampier. I have no idea why GS would want to trade him but if these rumors about POR-GSW trade are true then maybe there is a slight chance. Dampier+Van Exel for Wallace doesn’t make sense because I don’t think Wallace will sign in GS next year. So this would be made solely for expiring contract (Van Exel said he is going to opt out next year and finish his career unless ha can play for SAS, HOU or DAL, so that makes even less sense for GS). If they want expiring contract they have one in Van Exel, of course if we can trust his words. Anyway, if there is a chance to get Dampier we at least have to try something! And we must not forget that GS has made some stupid trades in the past, so why not another one! Two scenarios:

*Mills+Blount+maybe a pick for Dampier

Mills+Mihm for Dampier *

I like Blount and Mihm, but they will both want more money next season and I am not sure we can keep them both, so trading one of them makes sense. Dampier on the other hand would be an allstar in the east. He is averaging a double double in the west so he would be even better in the weak east! I don’t know why GS would do this but stranger things have happened!

Another thing. We also have two trade exceptions which can be very useful! One expires right after the deadline so why not use it? (1.expires: 2004-02-20 for $2,000,000; 2.expires: 2004-10-20 for $1,598,400).


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Can someone please tell me why Mills has been used as trade bait and proganda? I really dont know why anyone would want him.

Mihm I could see, but why Mills? I am curious


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> Can someone please tell me why Mills has been used as trade bait and proganda? I really dont know why anyone would want him.
> 
> Mihm I could see, but why Mills? I am curious


Oh my, PLEASE pay attention! Mills' contract is expiring this year, that's 6.6 mill (or whatever the exact amount is) off the books for whoever has him. Many teams are in desperate need of reducing payroll and many many teams want to compete for free agents and need to reduce payroll under the cap to do so. 
You see players that's contracts are expiring are EXTREMELY VALUABLE. Terrell Brandon will never play basketball again due to a career ending injury, but earlier this season almost half the teams in the league tried to trade for him, because his contract is expiring. Welcome to the Salary Cap/Luxury Tax world of the NBA. 


One aside, I know it won't happen, but I'd love to pry Bobby Jackson away from the Kings. He's a starting point guard on 75% of the teams in the league, he could really help bring Banks along and would give us a SOLID point now until Banks is ready....the Kings will be competing for a championship, I don't know who'd help them with that off of our roster but I'd love to get it done.


----------



## jbs (May 4, 2003)

Nice summary of trade possibilities theBirdman!
It could also be possible to pry somone like Melvin Ely from the Clippers. He seems to be a fairly talened big body that is stuck in the rotation behind Brand, Wilcox and co.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?statsId=3610


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

See Ainge trying to trade for Van Exel...


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you please explain to me why the hell L.A. would do this trade?


Ok let me explain. Clipps need salary cap room to sign kobe. They get an expiring contract in mills, a decent wing guy in davis signed at the cheap.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh my, PLEASE pay attention! Mills' contract is expiring this year, that's 6.6 mill (or whatever the exact amount is) off the books for whoever has him. Many teams are in desperate need of reducing payroll and many many teams want to compete for free agents and need to reduce payroll under the cap to do so.
> ...



Yes not only his expiring contract but for the rest of the season insurance pays 80% of his salary.. He is a very valauable commodity... Ainge comments on this in the papers today..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clips wouldn't do that deal because they would have Davis, Maggette and Q. So are they going to let Q walk and then try to get Kobe? Doesn't seem to bright to do that. 

I like the Dampier trade though. It would finally give the Celtics a Center.


----------



## HickFromFrenchLick (Jun 18, 2003)

You think the Clips would trade Wilcox?


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Celtic rumor from ESPN Insider*

There are going to be some big trades before the deadline. Danny is very active. I think there will be another deal involving the C's.

I swiped this from ESPN Insider: 

You are not allowed to quote from ESPN Insider or any other pay service because of potential legal issues that may arise. Paraphrase, but NEVER quote. ---agoo


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, I wouldnt trade Mills contract for Wilcox and/or Ely. They are useful players but they are not worth it! I would rather see Hunter and Perkins getting their minutes...
Like I said, I would only make a trade if it would mean a big improvement over our rookies. For me Wilcox and Ely arent that great of an improvement. We can get more for this expiring contract!


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> *Mills for Howard and Lue (ORL)* – This would be the worst trade in Celtics history!


I think getting Howard is a mistake too but worst trade in Celtic history?

Howard would NEVER be as bad as Baker!!!


----------



## jbs (May 4, 2003)

Getting Howard would be a disaster!

Here is an interesting trade scenario from realgm.com
http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=208845&sid=a32e9ae2f008719fd02c223c46b18625
Ratliff and Terry for Mills, Stewart, Mihm, JJones, and Mike James.
Ratliff is an excellent defender although he is injury prone and Terry is unhappy in Atlanta.


----------



## Curious George (Aug 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jbs</b>!
> Getting Howard would be a disaster!
> 
> Here is an interesting trade scenario from realgm.com
> ...








I kinda like it, even though i am a big fan of Mihm . what do ya'll think????????


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jbs</b>!
> Getting Howard would be a disaster!
> 
> Here is an interesting trade scenario from realgm.com
> ...


I like mihm a lot, so yes. Do it.. Then make him a good offer in the offseason...


----------



## jbs (May 4, 2003)

If the Clippers really believe that they have a chance to get Kobe then they must clear some cap space. Mills contract would be ideal for them. It oughth to be possible to get something instead, certainly Ely and maybe Jaric or Wilcox end even Q.
Don't blow this chance Danny!


----------



## adamatic (Jan 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes not only his expiring contract but for the rest of the season insurance pays 80% of his salary.. He is a very valauable commodity... Ainge comments on this in the papers today..


Yup.

And if we end up parlaying this Mills contract in to a good player or players, and then actually HIT on a late lottery pick (Humphries maybe?), the Walker trade is going to end up making Ainge look like a genius.

Lots of ifs there though.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

The best trade right now would be the hiring of a new coach.

I like Dave Cowens; played for the celts, has a decent record, and is a fast-break guy.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> L.A. Clippers trades: PF Elton Brand (20.1 ppg, 12.0 rpg, 3.7 apg in 38.6 minutes)
> L.A. Clippers receives: PF Chris Mills (20.1 ppg, 12.0 rpg, 3.7 apg in 38.6 minutes)
> SF Ricky Davis (13.7 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 3.6 apg in 31.4 minutes)
> ...


LOL, and your member name is "voice of reality".


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> *Mills for J.Smith and E.Strickland (MIL)* – I don’t like the deal much. But it works under the CBA and we get a PF and PG in return.


Bucks would never do that!!


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> L.A. Clippers trades: PF Elton Brand (20.1 ppg, 12.0 rpg, 3.7 apg in 38.6 minutes)
> L.A. Clippers receives: PF Chris Mills (20.1 ppg, 12.0 rpg, 3.7 apg in 38.6 minutes)
> SF Ricky Davis (13.7 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 3.6 apg in 31.4 minutes)
> ...



i don't really think your stickin to your name man


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

From the Globe:

Watching Quentin Richardson torch the Celtics last week, you can understand why Danny Ainge (and a lot of others) have an interest in the Clippers guard. *(The Celtics had him on their draft list in 2000 but decided instead to take Jerome Moiso.) * Richardson will be a restricted free agent at the end of the season, the same spot inhabited last summer by Lamar Odom, Corey Maggette, Elton Brand, and Andre Miller. All four of those players had to go out and get offers from other teams; the Clippers matched those to Brand and Maggette. If history is any guide, Richardson will have to do the same to get the Clippers to open their notoriously tight wallet. "I've had a lot of examples of going about it the wrong way, so I just want to make sure I do things the right way," Richardson said. "My preference is that I want to stay. I want to be around when we start to do well, when we make the playoffs, when we turn things around. But I don't have a lot of control over that, so we'll see what happens." Most likely, Richardson will be out of the Celtics' reach this summer, as Boston would be able to offer only the mid-level exception. A few teams will be able to offer more, and it depends on what Richardson wants. He did, however, twice refer to Ainge last week as "my guy," so maybe there's a chance . . . 

I am so glad Pitino drafted Moiso instead of Richardson!:uhoh:


----------

